# CF Land Advanced Warfare Center



## ArmyRick (14 Apr 2006)

Go to http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/MapleLeaf/vol_9/vol9_15/915_05.pdf and check it out.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Apr 2006)

For those who didn't go there basically the CPC will now become the CF LAWC where they still conduct the same courses plus more.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2006)

So....after removing the word "Airborne" .....now we are removing "Parachute"


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Apr 2006)

Well look at this way. They are teaching or will be teaching para courses, jungle warfare, mountain warfare, arctic warfare, CQCI, patrol pathfinder, etc, etc.  The actual basic para, military free fall, JM and PI courses are becoming less and less their main focus hence the name change...


----------



## UberCree (19 Apr 2006)

I love the pic of the overloaded, underepowererd zodiak. ;D

So (I will try to word this as delicately as possible) will the CPC/LAWC now be running green phase?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Apr 2006)

UberCree said:
			
		

> I love the pic of the overloaded, underpowered zodiak. ;D



Hmm.... looks alright to me as a Sapper, having transported Infantry during many water crossings with all their kit the assault boat will be low in the water (eventhough this one appear not to be the standard ones I've used, no rails on the side). And what do you mean underpowered? be glad they aren't using the oars also you can't see the make and model of outboard motor used.


----------



## UberCree (20 Apr 2006)

10 guys, each with a ruck weighing probably 70 - 90lbs doing an insertion.

I have putted along in one on that course.  They need bigger and faster boats.

Like this.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2006)

Well isn't the on in the pic you provided a RIB? therefore a totally different boat. Not exactly "man portable" you need a trailer to transport it where as an assault boat folds neatly in to a carrying bag.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (20 Apr 2006)

I think its the Recce boat that folds into a "smaller" bag. The assault boat is huge and I feel sorry for any sap that has to carry it. I could be wrong and plese correct me if I am.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Bobbyoreo said:
			
		

> I think its the Recce boat that folds into a "smaller" bag. The assault boat is huge and I feel sorry for any sap that has to carry it. I could be wrong and plese correct me if I am.



You are wrong...The assault boat folds into a giant bag as well......takes quite a few guys to carry it.  Was always fun when i was at CFSME to have QL3s carry them from storage at the top of the hill down to Swan lake


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2006)

AFMatters is right recee boats fold up into a small bag which can be carried by one person (? I think) while the assault boats fold up into a bag that takes 6(?) people to carry.

AFMatters, also fun going on ex with the infantry with assault boats and they expect me as an operator have boat blown up for them. Nothing like tell a M/Cpl to start pumping and get the boat blown up  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

CPC was always or for awhile now the school for all your non conventional courses (PPF, AMO etc etc) and held in many peoples mind the role of SF HQ (non DHTC SF) in fact on a Recce a Helocast portion of the FTX was cancelled because they didn't;t ask CPC for permission to do what the believed was something they hold the rights to (yes I was on that course and yes everything was set up we had the choppers and the pilots and the Divers with the boys all set up) now I think the name change will reflect what they already are the SME's of SOF course's (other then DHTC who I believe remain totally in control of their won SOAC).

In fact I know a Sgt that just got posted there, I know he will like and will torque me a new one when I come down there in the near future.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> AFMatters, also fun going on ex with the infantry with assault boats and they expect me as an operator have boat blown up for them. Nothing like tell a M/Cpl to start pumping and get the boat blown up  ;D



Hey, its right in the books.....Infantry will carry the boats from the BOP (boat off-loading point) to the BIP ( boat inflation point) and will be the ones doing the work under engineer supervision.  I still remember teaching that class at the school....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2006)

I know we teach our guys that, but does anyone bother to tell the infantry about that?


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

As infantry, I can say "yes" we are taught that.  Bip and bolp.  If I heard those terms once more I was ready to polp


----------

